# probetas de tensión o aplastamiento



## Tiger's Eye

This is a translation regarding the manufacturing of steel piping and the specifications for the composition of the piping.

Contexto: 

Todas las muestras para el análisis deberán ser tomadas del producto terminado . . . y pueden ser de las probetas de tensión o aplastamiento.

Ya tengo "test tubes" para "probetas", pero como diría "probetas de tensión o aplastimiento"?

Ideas: stressed or crushed test tubes? test tubes of the stressed or crushed material?

Tiene más sentido el segundo, creo, porque no vale tener "stressed or crushed test tubes," verdad?

Lo necesito para el domingo, ya que tengo que entregarlo el lunes...
Gracias!​


----------



## Marxelo

Creo que las probetas de tensión se llaman *tensile samples* o *tensile test samples*.

También podría ser lo que llaman *stress gauge*.


----------



## Tiger's Eye

*Tensile test samples* me suena super bien! Gracias!

Alguna idea en cuanto a las probetas de aplastimiento?


----------



## Marxelo

Hay unas que se llaman *bending samples*, que son para _aplastamiento por plegado_. Pero no sé si son las que buscás.


----------



## Tiger's Eye

No dice por plegado especificament... en cuanto a la prueba de apalastamiento dico lo siguiente:

"Para tubería soldada por el proceso ERW únicamente, se deben efectuar pruebas de aplastamiento en producción al material base y a la soldadura de acuerdo a lo siguiente:..."

También menciona una prueba de doblez, que a lo mejor es lo que usted mencionaba.​


----------



## Vampiro

For a compression test, you need a compression test sample.
Cheers.
_


----------



## Tiger's Eye

Oh!! Brilliant! That's just what I was looking for! Thank you both soooo much for you're help. Y'all are great!


----------



## projectguy

The standard term for the "test sample" is "test coupon". If you google "ASTM stress test coupon", you will see many links with these words.

Here is an example. http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=18801141


----------



## Vampiro

Es correcto el término "coupon" para un ensayo de resistencia de materiales.
Pero "coupon" es una probeta cilíndrica de dimensiones estandarizadas que permiten repetir el ensayo en las mismas condiciones según las normas aplicables.
Con todo respeto, no me parece que sea aplicable en este caso, en que, por lo que entiendo, se trata de analizar un tramo de cañería al aplastamiento.
El término "sample" es más general, usado normalmente en ensayos de este tipo, y seguramente si lo buscas en Google también habrá algunas páginas que lo mencionen.
Saludos.
_


----------



## projectguy

Vampiro said:


> Es correcto el término "coupon" para un ensayo de resistencia de materiales.
> Pero "coupon" es una probeta cilíndrica de dimensiones estandarizadas que permiten repetir el ensayo en las mismas condiciones según las normas aplicables.
> Con todo respeto, no me parece que sea aplicable en este caso, en que, por lo que entiendo, se trata de analizar un tramo de cañería al aplastamiento.
> El término "sample" es más general, usado normalmente en ensayos de este tipo, y seguramente si lo buscas en Google también habrá algunas páginas que lo mencionen.
> Saludos.
> _



Hola Vampiro

I agree "test sample" is a more general term and as I re-read the original text about "...muestras ... tomadas del producto terminado", you are right that "sample" is better than "coupon" in this context.

Now I am wondering what shape of pipe sample they are testing, and if the sample consists of cross sections, whether "aplastamiento" then means "flattening test" (of the cross section) instead of compression testing of the material. There is insufficient context provided to be sure.

The other term commonly used is "test specimen", which also conveys the sense of generality. 

The description of "coupon" as a cylindrical specimen is not what I have observed, and I associate the word with a flat specimen. For example, here is a book excerpt that discusses the preparation of test coupons for ASTM tensile and compressive testing using sheets of steel:

http://books.google.ca/books?id=jKf...esult&ct=result&resnum=1#v=onepage&q=&f=false

The following link describes a standard tensile test specimen with a "dogbone shape" (flat).

http://www.civil.uwaterloo.ca/BEG/CE265/Steel_tensile_lab.pdf


----------



## Tiger's Eye

I don't know what shape the pieces are. It doesn't seem to indicate in the document. Under the "Prudebas de Aplastamiento" heading, it describes testing of the "Material base" and the "Soldadura", which I translated as "base material" and "welds" respectively. I don't know if that information helps at all in the debate... Ummm it also says:

Las probetas de pruebas de la soldadura pueden servir para completar la cantidad requerida para las pruebas del material base como se indica en .... del API citado

I don't know if that will help either... I'm fine with using sample or specimen, I just need to make sure I give the test the right name.

Thanks, by the way. I really appreciate your diligent efforts in this matter!


----------



## projectguy

Tiger's Eye said:


> I don't know what shape the pieces are. It doesn't seem to indicate in the document. Under the "Prudebas de Aplastamiento" heading, it describes testing of the "Material base" and the "Soldadura", which I translated as "base material" and "welds" respectively. I don't know if that information helps at all in the debate... Ummm it also says:
> 
> Las probetas de pruebas de la soldadura pueden servir para completar la cantidad requerida para las pruebas del material base como se indica en .... del API citado
> 
> I don't know if that will help either... I'm fine with using sample or specimen, I just need to make sure I give the test the right name.
> 
> Thanks, by the way. I really appreciate your diligent efforts in this matter!



Which API code does it cite? Name and number?


----------



## Tiger's Eye

It mentions API-5L 6.2.5 and 9.3.2

API-5L - Especificación para tubería de línea.


----------



## Vampiro

projectguy said:


> Now I am wondering what shape of pipe sample they are testing, and if the sample consists of cross sections, whether "aplastamiento" then means "flattening test" (of the cross section) instead of compression testing of the material. There is insufficient context provided to be sure.


 
Buen punto.
Me inclino por pensar que se refiere a lo que dices (flattering test)
Y también me inclino por "test sample" en lugar de "coupon" 



Tiger's Eye said:


> It mentions API-5L 6.2.5 and 9.3.2
> 
> API-5L - Especificación para tubería de línea.


Lamentablemente no tengo cómo consultar el API ahora.
Ojalá Projectguy aclare el entuerto antes del lunes.
Saludos.
_


----------



## projectguy

I don't have ready access to an original API 5L spec, but the attached manufacturer's reference describes three types of mechanical tests specified by 5L:

-Tensile
-Bending (of small-diameter pipe lengths)
-Flattening

http://www.indpipe.com/images/PDF/pipe_specification_api5l.pdf

So in this case, "aplastamiento" appears to be "flattening".

Probeta is referred to as "test specimen".


----------



## Tiger's Eye

Thanks a million to both of you. I looked at the pdf, and it helps a lot. It has a lot of the terminology I'm dealing with, so it's great to see it in context in English. Y'all have been great help!


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Consulté el API en mis ratos "libres" y la verdad es que los puntos que señalas no aclaran nada.
Habrá que sobrevivir con las opciones propuestas 
Saludos.
_


----------

